# Wie trimme ich diese Schrift auf alt/benutzt/verwaschen?



## Iverson3 (20. November 2005)

Liebe Leute,

 schon in der Überschrift wird wohl klar, dass ich mit dieser Aufgabe Probleme habe, finde ich doch nicht einmal einen passenden Topic-Titel! 

 Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, den Schriftzug so zu designen, wie auf
  diesem T-Shirt.

  Der Schriftzug ist der gleiche, nämlich "King of the Jungle", den Font pass ich
  nachher an. 
 Wie kriege ich das so hin? 

 Grün: 20a426
  Rot: e31826
  Gelb: f4f10f

  Es sollte halt möglichst so ausehen, wie auf dem Foto!

 Herzlichen Dank! 

  Ivy


----------



## ShadowMan (20. November 2005)

Was hast du denn alles versucht? Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall eine grobe Körnung, erreichst du durch "Störung hinzufügen". 

Wichtig ist ebenfalls der gaußische weichz.

Lg


----------



## oscarr (21. November 2005)

Was willst Du denn konkret machen? Sorry, aber für mich wird das nicht ganz klar. 

Willst Du den Effekt eines Scans in schrecklicher Qualität erzielen oder eher diesen Hintergrund von dem (BobMarley?) Schriftzug?


----------



## Iverson3 (21. November 2005)

> Willst Du den Effekt eines Scans in schrecklicher Qualität erzielen oder eher diesen Hintergrund von dem (BobMarley?) Schriftzug?


 
 Nene, ich will diesen Schriftzug nachbauen. Entschuldigung für die schlechte Qualität, ich habe mit meiner Handy-Cam ein Foto von einem Foto, das noch dazu hinter einem Glasrahmen ist, gemacht. :-(



> diesen Hintergrund von dem (BobMarley?) Schriftzug


 
 Wenn's das irgendwo im Netz gäbe, und es jemand fände, wär es natürlich optimal!  Denkst Du, dass Du so etwas schon mal gesehen hast?



> Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall eine grobe Körnung, erreichst du durch "Störung hinzufügen".
> 
> Wichtig ist ebenfalls der gaußische weichz.


 
 Jop, beide habe ich selbstverständlich versucht. Leider kriege ich schon gar nicht, die Farben so schön hin. :-( Empfiehlt sich da eher das Pinsel-Tool oder die "Sprühdose"? Es sieht immer bei mir etwas komisch aus, nicht einmal die Körnung kann das retten.


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2005)

Hai,

mit einem Grunge - Brush solltes du doch die 3-Streifen hinbekommen, oder ?

Entweder die Dtriefen "sauber" sprühen und dann mit dem Brush bearbeiten oder gleich damit sprühen. Und dann wie schon gesagt : Störungen hinzu.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Wie schön bekommst du es denn hin ? Poste doch mal dein Ergebnis, vielleicht kann man dir dann besser helfen.


----------



## Iverson3 (22. November 2005)

Ich find dei





			
				Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> mit einem Grunge - Brush solltes du doch die 3-Streifen hinbekommen, oder ?
> 
> ...


 

 Das werde ich tun, sobald ich meinen USB-Stick wiederkrieg. Der PC, auf dem ich mit PS arbeite, hat kein I-Net!


----------

